# rocking bambi



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

One customer asked me last autum that could I do a rocking bambi for her granchild who will be born in may-june 2013. i started to do it in april. I had allready done plans for it and thought over the designe. She had only two advice to me. One was that it must have same measures as the rocking horse her daddy had made her when she was a kid in the fifties. She borrowed me that horse. The second was that it must be a bambi or deer but otherwise you have free hands. I think I started the scetching in february. She axepted one line of a few. I should have counted the hours that it took to designe it. The making took me over 60 hours. I thought that when this is ready it must be perfect without any corners.
Take a look at the pics.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I see now there weren't any pics of it when ready. That must wait until I have the time to digg them from someware


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, you have captured the essence of Bambi perfectly, the shape and proportions exactly right, Walt Disney would be pleased and I’m sure the little child that gets it will pass it on to her children ….. Great Job !


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes Esko, I agree with Richard.

Did you carve the head by hand?


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

I love it!
Your artistic ability is amazing. The size and proportions couldn't be better.


----------



## mrk10989 (Aug 8, 2013)

I predict many generations of grand children will love this rocker ... Excellent work!

Doug (from Green Oak Michigan, USA)

... One who is afraid to make mistakes, makes nothing ...


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you all. First of all I have a very good imagination and secondly a very good 3D sence. This was an "easy" project compaired to some 3D carvings I have made by hand. In this project I had to make one whole animal figure but those 3D carvings I'v made are really difficult because there are no model from I could check how to do it. I just have one drawing or picture from were I can check it. In this rocking bambi I made scetches that I copied to wood by freehand. The head was a littlebit different. I made a drawing 1:1 and copied it to the head piece that I made from 5 different parts. Ears were made from two different piecec each. And ones the glue was deffinently dry, 24h, I carved it with 5 different HSS Frost knifes and two chiesles. 
I can post more pics the coming weekend If I have the time.
Nice that you think it is beautiful. I think so too. The parents of little Emil keeps that rockery in the livingroom so everybody who comes to wisite see's it!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice job Esko. I'm sure when Emil is old enough he will love it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great job, Esko! As the other members have said, it'll be around for generations.

(Just for information's sake, in English a "rockery" is a raised bed type of garden built primarily from rocks or stones. We'd call what you created a 'rocker'.)


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations on a wonderful piece! A lot of children will enjoy this over the decades.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you Charley and Dan. These pictures are just a shade of what it really looks like on a sunny day surrounded with sand and a green garden.
I have three videos of it. Is it possible to upload one of those here?
I keep in mind that this creation is not a rockery : )


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You do nice work.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you Joat. It is quite wrong from me to say that it was easy to do. It wasn't. Specially because there was nothing to compair to. Only the one I had in my head but that picture was very clear.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I found some pics. It is a beauty I must say!!


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I have someware even better pics...


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Congratulations Esko.
Nice work.
Good memories to the see the photos.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you Claudio! They really are a good memory. I should take some big paper copys and put them on the wall in my bedroom!


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful! Are you getting orders for the Christmas rush ? haha. I predict you will.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nicely done! I envy your talents.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Let's start a list Danella! Finn's are quite slow starters!!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

**



Tiny said:


> Let's start a list Danella! Finn's are quite slow starters!!


Hence they Finnish last?


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I warmly wellcome all overseas customers! 
;-)
Dan. I'm affraid those Finn's won't order me nothing. The Price is all that matters for most I think. If i would be part of The swedish speaking majority I would have a list of orders for xmas but the rest act differently; if they need a table they go to a store and buy it. If a member to the swedish speaking majority needs a table they think if they have a relative, familymember or a frend that is a carpenter and they will order the table from him. That is a fact and we have a lot of statistics that shows the efect in the society.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Esko; now I'm confused. Are you saying the majority population of Finland are Swedes?!


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Majority/minority. Dan. I'm just a human. I make mistakes. Even confusing. 
We have a swedish speaking M I N O R I T Y 
Thank's for showing me my weak point.
(I wish to say more but my language skills isn't enough developed.)


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wonderful. Kids get all the cool stuff. I want a adult size rocky horse lol


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello Mary.
I make cool stuff for adults too!!
Just place your orders...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, no insult intended, Esko! I was just shocked that Finland has a large Swedish population; I did not know that. 
Does that cause language conflict, similar to Canada's Anglo/Franco issues?


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I know you didn't mean to insult Dan. Just for the record, I'm not a person that can be insulted very easily. I might get pi**ed but that's not the same thing!
The population i Finland is about 5,000,000 and we have a swedish speaking m i n o r i t y of 5%. They live mainly on the coast from east to west and to the gulf of botnia. There are historical reasons for this. They are mainly the upper class so I guess we don't have such conflicts, lol


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh but wanting and affording are two different things. lol


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

That is so true Mary. How about a neckless rocking bambi made of bone or a delfin or ...Something really cool. You name it! : )


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Will have to think on that as I don't wear necklaces.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Mary! It hasn't to be a necklaces : )
I made to my wife a delfin with a designe from the Minoan civilization. It had a pin in the back so it was atached to her blouse or jacket. I think I posted a pic of a moose head. The delfine was of the same size. 
Something cool and nice can be made for adult's too and you don't have to swim in credit card's to have aford it.


----------

